# MY 240L aquarium



## shalev tavdidishvili (25 Dec 2015)

and my one-minute setup tank


----------



## Smells Fishy (25 Dec 2015)

How many different pieces/woods are there?


----------



## shalev tavdidishvili (25 Dec 2015)

There are some like 7 or 8 pieces of wood.
I'd bought 3 big woods and cut them where I like.


----------

